# Minnesota waive Chucky Atkins, may waive Blount in the next week



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/61717/20090922/wolves_waive_atkins_blount_likely_next/


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i was hoping we were gonna trade him to a team over the lux, and get something in return like a pick..oh well.


----------

